# Our new babe



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

meet Tootsie


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Is it a new breed of Ragdoll?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous, look at those ears!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_OMG how beautiful, so very pretty,im in love.:001_wub:_


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Coonie?????


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

OMG :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 

Beautiful little kitt .... could be my ruby's twin .... Coonie


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Coonie?????


:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

:001_tt1: She is divine!! Can I have her? Pretty please?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! she's beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh wow! Love love love! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's not a Ragdoll  She is gorgeous Steve - are you branching out into breeding Maine Coons or is she for showing?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

She is lovely, where did you get her?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> That's not a Ragdoll  She is gorgeous Steve - are you branching out into breeding Maine Coons or is she for showing?


Can you imagine it, a Mainecoon with Ragaddict as a prefix


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh wow.....she is absolutely beautiful:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh my what a beauty,
michelle x


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

OH MY WORD!!!!!!!!! I just SREAMED at the screen! SO ADORABLE! 

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Those ear tufts are to die for!!!!!


----------

